# Crufts 2007 Results



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Crufts 2007 Results 

B R E E D & C L A S S R E S U L T S 
MALTESE
Judge(s): Mrs E P Bishop 


BEST OF BREED BEST PUPPY 
AM/CAN CH DIVINES MARC OF FRIENDSHIP AT DELCOST (IMP)


Dog

Owner: MRS C R GILLIES AREOWN A PROPER LITTLE MADAM


Bitch

Owner: MRS & MISS M & J HUTCHINSON 

BEST DOG BEST BITCH 
AM/CAN CH DIVINES MARC OF FRIENDSHIP AT DELCOST (IMP)


Dog

Owner: MRS C R GILLIES CH BENATONE REACH FOR THE STARS WITH ZUMARNIK


Bitch

Owner: MISS S TYLER 

RESERVE BEST DOG RESERVE BEST BITCH 
AM/CAN CH HI-LITE FEVER PITCH (IMP) NAF TAF


Dog

Owner: MISS S & MRS R JACKSON MADONNA DI CHIESANOVA [ATC AH00272ITA]


Bitch

Owner: MR F PROSPERI 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Classes


SPEC PUPPY - Dog 
Entries: 5 Abs: 0 1st ZUMARNIK DESPERADO (MISS S TYLER) 

2nd SEDAE LET'S DANCE (MRS M & MISS T M EADES) 

3rd LILACTIME CRUISE CONTROL (MRS E HOWGILL) 

Res LAFFORD KISS ME AT DOLCISSIMO (MRS O KILLEEN-KING) 

VHC CROESO TUTTI FRUTTI (MISS E SMITH) 



SPEC JUN - Dog 
Entries: 3 Abs: 1 1st SANGRIA VERSACE (MESSRS B A & G W BOND & FARMER) 

2nd THE LAST SAMURAI OF MARQUESS [ATC AG00717HUN] (MRS S GROF) 



POST GRAD - Dog 
Entries: 3 Abs: 0 1st LAFFORD KAJEN PHANTASY (C, J & THE LATE G LEES & TURNER) 

2nd THE LAST SAMURAI OF MARQUESS [ATC AG00717HUN] (MRS S GROF) 

3rd HIS MAJESTIC NEWBOY (MR A J & MRS M A WHISTON) 



LIMIT - Dog 
Entries: 5 Abs: 1 1st SANGRIA SPANISH LOVE AT SEDAE (MRS M & MISS T M EADES) 

2nd VENTURO SNOWFLOWER V'VOORNES HOME VILLAROSE (IMP) (MISS C RIPSHER) 

3rd VALWILGER DREAM CASTER (MR N & MRS A GERMAN) 



OPEN - Dog 
Entries: 8 Abs: 1 1st AM/CAN CH DIVINES MARC OF FRIENDSHIP AT DELCOST (IMP) (MRS C R GILLIES) 

2nd AM/CAN CH HI-LITE FEVER PITCH (IMP) NAF TAF (MISS S & MRS R JACKSON) 

3rd CH BENATONE GOLD RING (MISS S & MRS R JACKSON) 

Res LUX/SM CH CINECITTA EAST OF EDEN [ATC AH00271ITA] (MR F PROSPERI) 

VHC STAREXPRESS XCENTRIC (MRS G FRANKLIN) 

HC CH SUN ISLE'S PERFECT PIECE OF THE PUZZLE [ATC AG00997USA] (MISS A MALI) 

C SW CH MALTELA'S ALL RIGHTS RESERVED BY Q [ATC AH000775SWE] (MISS M KROOK) 



VETERAN - Bitch 
Entries: 2 Abs: 0 1st MARVESS DAZZLYN HOSTESS (MRS P REYNOLDS) 

2nd NICOLTESE HEAVEN SENT TO AREOWN (MRS & MISS M & J HUTCHINSON) 



SPEC PUPPY - Bitch 
Entries: 4 Abs: 1 1st AREOWN A PROPER LITTLE MADAM (MRS & MISS M & J HUTCHINSON) 

2nd TAJRISH MERCEDES (MRS B COZENS) 

3rd LAYBARAH MOET (MRS A GILLIES) 



SPEC JUN - Bitch 
Entries: 4 Abs: 1 1st MIBAYA STAR SAPPHIRE (MR BAYLISS) 

2nd SWANDOWN QUEEN OF OF DANCE FOR TRICAJON (MR & MRS J & B P MADIGAN) 

3rd STAREXPRESS INNOCENT (MRS G FRANKLIN) 



POST GRAD - Bitch 
Entries: 4 Abs: 2 1st VALFREYA WINNIE FARTHING (MRS JC WRIGHT) 

2nd AUCHMUIR SUMMER NIGHTS (MRS S TURNOCK) 



LIMIT - Bitch 
Entries: 4 Abs: 0 1st ANGELS FOREVER FRIENDS AT LINMONT(IMP USA) (MR R & MRS C GRANT) 

2nd AUCHMUIR SUMMER NIGHTS (MRS S TURNOCK) 

3rd LAYBARAH MOET (MRS A GILLIES) 

Res DEFILFLA CHUBBY GIRL (MS M L DE CESARE) 



OPEN - Bitch 
Entries: 8 Abs: 1 1st CH BENATONE REACH FOR THE STARS WITH ZUMARNIK (MISS S TYLER) 

2nd MADONNA DI CHIESANOVA [ATC AH00272ITA] (MR F PROSPERI) 

3rd ANGELS SECRET DREAMS AT DELCOST (IMP) (MRS C R GILLIES) 

Res MALDONNAS LICENCE TO LOVE [ATC AG01042FIN] (MRS C A ROBERTS) 

VHC AREOWN GOOD LUCK CHARM (MRS & MISS M & J HUTCHINSON) 

HC MALDONNAS JUSTIFY MY LOVE [ATC AG00716FIN] (MRS S GROF) 

C AM/THAI/IN FUNNY LADIES BEACH GIRLS [ATC AH00218JPN] (MISS N TANSACHA)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome! Thanks for posting the results!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey everybody, Marc of Friendship is Katie's 1st cousin. Marc's Dam and Katie's Dam are sisters.

Yahoo


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Marc has just WON the Toy Group























The final is due in about 70 minutes. /nailbite/nailbite


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry folks - not this year - but Marc did win a very strong group.









As a consolation the Supreme Champ is an American Tibetan Terrier - Fabulous Willy - I didn't catch the kennel name but apparently he is well known Stateside.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Way to go Marc







Very good show! What a cutie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, thank you for posting the results.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations, Larry and Angie, on your brilliant group win!









Was someone watching this who can tell me who Marc's handler was?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Was someone watching this who can tell me who Marc's handler was?[/B]


Wagner (Vagner?) Fernandez (Fernandes?)


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks! 

Wagner Fernandes


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Maybe I should start a new thread here but this makes me think of a question I have had for years. On the show dogs some breeders have retirees, but I see that a lot of show dogs have an "owner" that is different than the breeder. So are these show dogs pets? And when they retire they get to stay in their home with their owner? While showing, do they live with their owner, breeder, or handler? I'm just a little confused about the show dog world but it really does fascinate me & would like to learn more.</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Maybe I should start a new thread here but this makes me think of a question I have had for years. On the show dogs some breeders have retirees, but I see that a lot of show dogs have an "owner" that is different than the breeder. So are these show dogs pets? And when they retire they get to stay in their home with their owner? While showing, do they live with their owner, breeder, or handler? I'm just a little confused about the show dog world but it really does fascinate me & would like to learn more.</span>[/B]


Breeders buy and show dogs from other breeders. This helps them to introduce new lines into their breeding program. Right now, I have two of my own breeding to show, and a young boy I am very excited about who came to me from another breeder. I also have several people on the waiting list for show pups from me.

Some people grow coat on their dogs, and some pay handlers to do it. I think you will find that the more experienced do it themselves. Some like to do their own showing, and some prefer to have others do it. I am one of those who does not have the desire (at this time in my life) to go into the ring, nor can I travel to shows in various states. I'm also not that good with grooming. I would rather leave it to the experts. I'm waiting on an opening for one of mine now with a well known handler in anothe state. Hopefully, it won't take too long for him to finish, as I miss them terribly when they are gone. Oh, and it takes them just a few minutes to fit back into their regular routine here in the home when they do return.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=352463
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Faye, reading between the lines here, your show dogs are also your pets...who just happen to visit others while they finish their titles? Honestly, I don't know how you can give any of them up permanently...they are all so beautiful!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 19 2007, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=352463


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So a show dog can also be a pet right? Hypothetically, one could purchase a dog for show with the intent of keeping the dog for a pet once she retires? And not all show dog owners are breeders correct?</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Faye thank you for posting this... I can at least say I KNEW one name on that list, hehehe



C AM/THAI/IN FUNNY LADIES BEACH GIRLS [ATC AH00218JPN] (MISS N TANSACHA) 



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> Hey everybody, Marc of Friendship is Katie's 1st cousin. Marc's Dam and Katie's Dam are sisters.
> 
> Yahoo
> 
> ...



Buttons has some common ancestry as well.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> QUOTE(HappyB @ Mar 19 2007, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=352473


<div class='quotemain'>


> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So a show dog can also be a pet right? Hypothetically, one could purchase a dog for show with the intent of keeping the dog for a pet once she retires? And not all show dog owners are breeders correct?</span>
> [/B]



A number of show dogs are pets before, during, and after they are shown. Just because a dog is being shown does not make it any less a pet. 

While most people who show are breeders, there are some who just enjoy the sport. However, most who show their dogs are also breeders.


----------

